# Prep for defogram?



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I asked this once before, but was hoping someone might have more info. Is there a prep I should do for a defogram? I am having one Wed morning 4/4. Dr. told me time, place, roughly what they'll do BUT never said anything about a prep? He set it up so I don't know if the xray people would call me about the prep or if there is one. I would "assume" (no pun intended) that they would want me somewhat cleaned out? Or not? I may have to call the office on Monday and ask. I can't believe he'd forget to mention that. Or maybe he could? I'd hate to show up for it and then have them say "you didn't prep?"


----------

